# 14 DP Traps and NO *****!! Sweet Corn Problems



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I grow large quantities of sweet corn for Farm Markets and had not been hit by ***** until Friday overnight. We set 14 DP's in the area they hit and this morning I had ZERO in the traps. They still hit me though. Some stalks were within feet of the traps that were hit. More traps???

Any special bait that will work to draw them into the DP's?? We used smoked sardines and salmon last night. 

Could it be porcupines instead of *****?? They will do destruction also, but usually hit the same spots and spiral out from the initial area. I got hit in at least 5 spots last night.

Time for the trail camera!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I had a great big opossum in mine last week. Saw him at 2 a.m. under the light I put on the corn when something told me to wake up and look outside. Woke hubby and warned him. No more possum.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

IMO the "bait" you have in your DPs needs to be preferrable to the sweet corn. Try a variety of stong _SMELLING_ sweet baits(candy). You might also fold a little aluminum foil around the lip of the DPs to enhance their visibility. If possible, try to find the trails they are using to get to the corn field and be sure to have a few traps to greet them on the way in. Good luck.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Aluminum foil? Hmm?
Will a porcupines hand fit in the trap??

The one field in particular is 18 rows wide set on 30" width and is longer than a football field. I have 2 other HUGE spots that should be ripening in the next 2 weeks. I have my work cut out for me!! Anyone need quantities of sweet corn to put up PM me. Price break for quantity.:lol: Seriously.

People that don't farm past a backyard size garden have NO idea how much damage these bandits can do. I've been asking $5.00 a dozen and have people walk away. They say that's too much. Do they have any idea the work and $$ involved this year with the drought?

Marshmallows? They are a mess to deal with. I thought of melting (another mess) down some caramels and pouring a little in the DP's.:evilsmile

Once a **** gets a taste of my sweet corn it's hard to get 'em.

Nice job on the critter Linda! My wife was laying in bed one night recently and said "One of your traps just went off". Sure as poop! I went out back and there was a **** in the DP. You women have awesome hearing.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

"Sprinkling" some small teasers on the ground close to the DPs will give the ***** a chance to nibble on some free samples of the main course in the traps. I've done that with good success when using cage traps. _Gummi bears_ have a rather strong odor and aren't too messy to use. Just sayin'.
Anythng can happen but I'd be surprised if a porcupine tried to get bait out of a DP.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

That caramel could be a sticky mess, and if it hardens up, *could* interfere with the trigger. Marshmellows are not that messy, and have some little ones to sprinkle out on the ground. With them, I would also use something with a strong cherry, fruit, anise, smell. And something with a stong fish smell ... canned jack makeral, tuna, etc. I'd use some traps of each flavor and like was mentioned try and find the trails that the **** are traveling to get to the corn ... get them before they get to the edge of the field. Your biggest problem is ... that beautiful sweet corn is probably the best tasting stuff out there.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> try to find the trails they are using to get to the corn field and be sure to have a few traps to greet them on the way in.


I'd have to say this is the best advice. Stake them DP's right in the middle of the trails where they break thru the edge cover into the corn field.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes very good advice already, they came there for the sweat corn, you will have to entice them with something better... Think sweet... Marshmellows and anise or molassas or honey work good


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would rather eat fresh sweet corn than canned sardines also :lol:


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I know how to set DP's. We always put a little on the ground to entice them further. Marshmallows are messy! They will get stuck down the tube and can be a pain to get out when cleaning the DP. Honey is way too expensive. The dollar store has smoked fish in various species for a buck a can.

Long story short... Tuesday morning BIG GUY was finally in one of the traps. His size explained why we had not gotten him earlier. His paw barely fit in the tube of the DP!!! He weighed in at 28# 2oz.!!!!!! If someone would send me their email address via a PM I will send you the pic to post on here. I'm not good at pic posting. It took 4 rounds from a .22 pistol to the head to put him down. (I didn't do the shooting. I use .22 mag hollow points.)

He went after some old McDonalds french fries!:lol::lol: Seriously. Ya never know.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

He went after some old McDonalds french fries!:lol::lol: Seriously. Ya never know.


The newest DP bait!!! Who would have Thuk it:lol::lol:
Think I may save the juice from the garbage can each week


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

These ***** are tough to get to commit to a trap when there's sweet corn. Got one more Sunday morning out of 14 traps again. 

Going to try the fish food pellets with molasses and anise oil tonight. 

Something got work to fool these *****. I'm losing my butt to damage.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

posted as requested by paperboy1


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful! I will say paperboy, I put a marshmallow in my DP, then I lather up a small amount of my peanut butter/ honey mixture and out it on the rim of my DP, and then place 1-2 marshmallows right near my DP. I have never awaken to see an empty DP yet. And there truly isnt much mess nor damage to my freshly painted pink and purple DP'S.....LOL.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you really think color matters on the DP's? Who would have thunk??

Absolutely NO DAMAGE last night and of course without damage...no *****. Fine with me. Wonder why all of a sudden they didn't come???

My other large sweet corn area is ripening too. Might need land mines before it's over.

Thanks for all the help guys!! I hate *****! 

Thanks to DIY too... Almost forgot. Off to pick corn for my customers. The BEST sweet corn in NE Michigan! The best!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Paperboy 1 said:


> The BEST sweet corn in NE Michigan! The best!


Yep the best and only half eaten.. 50% off today!

Lol just kidding


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd take a worm over **** bites in my sweet corn.:yikes:

Another night of being hit by animals. Looks like it was one **** and another big boy at that. Some of the ears hit were still attached and at waist high without being dragged down to the ground. Big ****.

Any of you guys live near me and want to help put out more traps?? I hate *****!!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Good luck on getting the remaining ***** doing the damage.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Perhaps time to change bait i think, adapt or die i guess

If it were me i would have 3 or 4 different baits out, and i would use 1.5 cs, maybe the **** is too big for the dp...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

1.5 cs???? I'm not a trapper, yet.:evilsmile
I thought about the jaw type traps. Conabear? Wrong spelling? Duh!

Give me a call DIY, if ya don't mind. My # is your PM box. TX.


----------

